# Why AirBus330 during landing in Libya has been Crashed



## mecheil.edwar (15 مايو 2010)

for each crash of any Aircraft, we hear that , The designers of the craft will study the crash...But this will take times... we found the two black boxes ...But finally, we do not know the cause of this failure... the aricrafts is still the most safe way to travell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!We did not hear any technical reports from the designer companys Like Airbus Or Like Boieng companyare these crafts working properly 100% no any mistakes?????????????????????why why why poeple doe not do any claims to ask these designerswhy this craft crashed by this way if just 1 or 2 minutes balnce to be landed!I hope this time we will recieve any answer from Airbus technical team to know why this craft crashed and killing 105 person!Hoping Airbus will provide any technical information for this crashI am waiting for reciving any explanation from specialest engineers because I am a civil engineerThanks for all


----------



## mecheil.edwar (15 مايو 2010)

Hoping any aircraft engineer will provide us any technical information


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 مايو 2010)

Is this wrong land ing due to technical problem in the Plane led to this mistake


----------



## d_a_w_i (17 مايو 2010)

التحقيقات لاتزال جارية .. صعب التكهن بسيناريو الحادث إلا بعد مراجعة تفاصيل التفاصيل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 مايو 2010)

d_a_w_i قال:


> التحقيقات لاتزال جارية .. صعب التكهن بسيناريو الحادث إلا بعد مراجعة تفاصيل التفاصيل


Thank you for your sharing
And I have two conclusions

No explosion happen with the craft based on the attached photos that we saw in the news

Second issue the craft was trying to land because the tail of the craft in a good condtion ... if the crat failed thw tail of the craft was not be in this good conditon

the fusleage of the craft completly damged that means the craft 
touched a very rigid land area

last point the distance that parts of the craft moved after collison is about 800m which means the speed of the craft during landing was very high


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 مايو 2010)

to follow up any new information
visit this site
http://www.ntsb.gov/ntsb/query.asp#query_start


----------

